# [RISOLTO]Dopo l'aggiornamento a kde 4.8....

## matthew_s

Ho aggiornato kde all'ultima versione stabile  e mi si presenta un grosso fastidio che rende il sistema inusabile ... sono spariti i decoratori delle finestre e non posso spostarmi da una finestra all'altra in nessun modo non ho il focus

Ho cercato sul forum ma sembra che nessuno abbia questo problema , nemmeno su gentoo bugs ho trovato informazioni, o è possibile che non le abbia trovate io... come posso muovermi?  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by matthew_s on Sat Apr 07, 2012 4:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

Apri tu un bug inserisci più informazioni possibili, o chiedi in #gentoo-kde

----------

## matthew_s

Mi sono accorto solo adesso che alcuni pacchetti erano rimasti alla versione precendente, c'era stato qualche errore , ho risolto completando l'aggiornamento

Grazie

Buona Pasqua a tutti   :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

A proposito di pacchetti, durante un precedente aggiornamento c'era un avviso in portage in cui si diceva di mascherare i seguenti pacchetti:

```
>=kde-base/akonadiconsole-4.5.50

>=kde-base/akregator-4.5.50

>=kde-base/blogilo-4.5.50

>=kde-base/kabcclient-4.5.50

>=kde-base/kaddressbook-4.5.50

>=kde-base/kalarm-4.5.50

>=kde-base/kdepim-common-libs-4.5.50

>=kde-base/kdepim-icons-4.5.50

>=kde-base/kdepim-l10n-4.5.50

>=kde-base/kdepim-kresources-4.5.50

>=kde-base/kdepim-meta-4.5.50

>=kde-base/kdepim-strigi-analyzer-4.5.50

>=kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.5.50

>=kde-base/kdepim-wizards-4.5.50

>=kde-base/kjots-4.5.50

>=kde-base/kleopatra-4.5.50

>=kde-base/kmail-4.5.50

>=kde-base/knode-4.5.50

>=kde-base/knotes-4.5.50

>=kde-base/konsolekalendar-4.5.50

>=kde-base/kontact-4.5.50

>=kde-base/korganizer-4.5.50

>=kde-base/ktimetracker-4.5.50
```

La news è la seguente:

```
2011-12-06-kde473-kdepim

  Title                     Stabilization of KDE 4.7.3 including KDEPIM

  Author                    Andreas K. Huettel <dilfridge@gentoo.org>

  Posted                    2011-12-06

  Revision                  1

We are pleased to announce the upcoming stabilization of KDE 4.7.3. 

In general the upgrade of KDE from 4.6.5 to 4.7.3 should be unproblematic.

However, if you are using the KDEPIM application suite (i.e., akregator,

blogilo, kmail, knode, kontact, korganizer, and others) where the stable

version so far was 4.4.11.1, please be aware of the following:

The stable upgrade from KDEPIM 4.4.11.1 to KDEPIM 4.7.3 is a MAJOR upgrade 

with potential for major breakage. Therefore we will *try* to keep 

and support the old, so-far stable KDEPIM 4.4.11.1 as long as possible. 

If you *dont* want to upgrade your KDEPIM yet but keep the old version, 

please download the following file and add it into your 

/etc/portage/package.mask:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kdepim-4.7-mask.txt

If you decide to upgrade, please have a look at the upgrade guide first:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KDEPIM-4.7_upgrade
```

Dato che ora ho aggiornato alla versione 4.8.1 e comunque kdepim-meta-4.8.1 è stabile, c'è qualche rischio ad aggiornare?

Ho visto la guida, ma vorrei capire meglio cosa conviene fare.

----------

## ago

di regola avresti dovuto aprire un nuovo topic, ma ti rispondo velocemente.

La versione 4.4 di kdepim e compagnia è considerata stabile. Da questa versione in poi hanno iniziato a cambiare molte cose arrivando addirittura ad avere kmail2. Il passaggio, se non si fa attenzione, potrebbe produrre perdite di dati nel caso in cui si usasse POP3.

Sul wiki c'è una guida a proposito e devo confessare che il mio 'port' al nuovo kdepim non ha funzionato. Successivamente ho brasato le impostazioni e tramite qualche giochetto ho ripristinato il tutto con kmail2 e nuovo kdepim.

----------

